

Basecamp becomes more finger friendly - adamhowell
http://productblog.37signals.com/products/2010/06/basecamp-becomes-more-finger-friendly.html

======
evandavid
Love it. One thing I noticed is that in the example, they are clicking on div
elements (I assume) within the html page to trigger the contextual menu. Those
div elements contain anchor links, but the demo'er is careful not to click the
link.

I wonder if it will ever be possible to detect the difference in the user's
intention via the browser. The iPhone OS seems to be capable of this; i.e. it
feels as though it can detect the difference between a concentrated Push and a
slight tap (someone may know for sure - I'm just speaking from user
experience). I look forward to seeing how mobile browser APIs evolve to allow
richer touch-specific interaction in web apps. Assuming that the current touch
paradigm is sticking around for a while.

~~~
sstephenson
Good observation, but not quite accurate. To-do list titles are links, but
tapping them once shows the edit and delete controls. Tap again to follow the
link. Same goes for any link inside a touch-selectable element.

------
bradleyland
To illustrate, here is a video that doesn't work on your iPad or iPhone.

I don't mean that to come across as snarky. I'm just a little sad that I
couldn't watch it sitting here on my back porch.

~~~
sstephenson
Silly, isn't it? Viddler's HTML 5 support isn't ready just yet.

Here's an H.264 version of the video: <http://bit.ly/dshxGa>

------
gr366
This looks like an elegant, intuitive solution to the hover problem. It seems
to fit right in with the iPad/iPhone's aesthetic as well.

I didn't notice any solution for reordering the items, which I believe the
desktop-based version provides. Probably not as important as editing and
deleting, but I wonder what an appropriate interface for that would be on a
touch-based device. Could you tap and hold to activate a drag-and-drop mode
like the iPhone/iPad home screen does?

